
The Apache Software Foundation Announces Apache Airflow as a Top-Level Project - SirOibaf
https://blogs.apache.org/foundation/entry/the-apache-software-foundation-announces44
======
rywalker
Super exited to see the project get out of incubation. It's an amazing tool.

